# Suggestion for UAD master bus plugin



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi all,

I am a lucky man. I have about $100 in coupons from UAD. That coupled with the sale means I'm going to buy _something_. :D 

I'm looking for a plugin that I can put on the master bus to warm things up a bit. I am still fairly new to mixing, but I can definitely hear a difference when I run my mixes through the UAD plugs. The best word I can use describe it is "smoother" - as if some of the digital harshness has been tempered. I dunno... maybe it's all a placebo effect and I am imagining everything!

Anyway, for the master bus, I was thinking that an EQ or maybe a limiter would be a good choice? That or maybe a tape saturation plugin? That said, here are some of the plugs I was looking at:

- Manley Massive Passive EQ
- Studer A800 Tape Simulator (saw Mike Barry use this one)
- SSL G Bus Compressor

I already own the EMT 140 plate reverb (lovely), and a handful of 'legacy' plugs that came with my interface. I demoed the Manley Massive Passive and liked how it sounded, so I'm definitely leaning towards that, but who knows... I might buy more than one! Any other suggestions?

This is primarily for orchestral / hybrid / filmscore type music.

Thanks in advance,
Marc


----------



## TakeABow (Dec 17, 2014)

If you don't' have a tape saturation plugin, Studer is NICE for tracks. I use Slate's VTM since I moved away from UAD cards, and to my ears they are comparable, though I miss the Studer from time to time.

If you need a mastering EQ the MassivePassive is also very, very good. (It also eats like half the UAD card, but its so worth it). 

I don't think the SSL-G that UAD has that much 'special' quality compared to the variety of native emulations out there, but if you don't have a SSL bus comp yet, its a good one and a nice tool to have in your kit. 

The Massive Passive would be what I would get of those you mentioned, since I haven't heard a native plugin do what it does yet. The other things you mentioned I would probably go for a cheaper native plugin that is fairly comparable.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Dec 17, 2014)

Studer is a wonderful plugin. Alan Meyerson (who mixes HZ's stuff) said he uses the Precision Multiband alot on the Stereo Bus. Watch his last interview with Pensado. I also REALLY love the Shadow Hills comp.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 17, 2014)

Actually for a 2 buss, I would recommend the Ampex (and the Precision Multiband) over the Studer. The Studer is great on other busses and tracks but is more subtle than the Ampex.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks, guys.

I am still a bit fearful of compressors because I haven't figured out how to use them properly yet... and you can totally wreck a mix if you configure them wrong. Limiters don't scare me quite as much because I think I have a better understanding of how limiting works.

So the Precision Multiband might be out of my league for the moment...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 17, 2014)

marclawsonmusic @ Wed Dec 17 said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> I am still a bit fearful of compressors because I haven't figured out how to use them properly yet... and you can totally wreck a mix if you configure them wrong. Limiters don't scare me quite as much because I think I have a better understanding of how limiting works.
> 
> So the Precision Multiband might be out of my league for the moment...



Then the Ampex IMHO.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 17, 2014)

The Manley Variable Mu and Massive Passive are my Go to Master Buss currently (with Sonnox Inflator). To me this chain sounds better then the real Shadow Hills in the mastering studio.

For more of a vintage feel I like the Fairchild (Ocean Way preset), Pultec, with some Ampex.

If you go Studer, the effect is cumulative so try and use it as on many tracks and busses as possible.

Also note if you go Thunderbolt card on the UA eventually it really opens up being able to have allot more options.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## WorshipMaestro (Dec 19, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Dec 17 said:


> Actually for a 2 buss, I would recommend the Ampex (and the Precision Multiband) over the Studer. The Studer is great on other busses and tracks but is more subtle than the Ampex.



Hmmm....I would agree with you on recommending the Ampex over the Studer for master stereo bus, but for exactly the opposite reason. I find the Studer adds more color to a signal, while the Ampex adds a subtle refinement but is capable of opening up the sound of a mix. I have had good results using the signal chain: Waves C4>UAD Shadow Hills compressor>UAD Ampex ATR-102 on my mix bus. Sometimes I'll swap the order of the compressor and tape emulation depending on program material.


----------



## NewAndImprov (Dec 23, 2014)

My usual master bus chain is:

Logic gain plugin (to control how hard I drive the following chain)-> 
Sonimus Satson or Britson bus (depending on which flavor I'm using in the overall mix)->
UAD 33609 comp or Cytomic The Glue (again, depending on flavor)->
UAD Pultec Passive EQ (I have the Massive Passive, but I've always preferred the Pultec, even the legacy Pultec Pro over the MP. I recognize that I am virtually alone in this bias,)->
UAD Ampex ATR 102 (really glues the mix together, I LOVE this plug-in) ->
UAD Precision Limiter

I save the multiband comression for the mastering engineer, and just run the Precision Limiter to tame peaks. If clients want a more "Pre-mastered" sound, I'll boost the Precision Limiter by 3-5 db. Usually when doing the final bounce, I'll bypass the Precision Limiter, and adjust the gain enough to give the mastering engineer enough headroom to do his magic.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 23, 2014)

Hmmm... lots of votes for the Ampex for sure.

On the Precision Limiter, I had my eye on that one too, but they market it as a very 'clean' limiter, so I wondered what it would bring to the table compared to Logic's Adaptive Limiter (which is also very clean).

I figured most of the 'coloration' of the sound would come from the upstream plugins, Ampex, Manley, etc. So, I wasn't too focused on the limiter... but I am interested to hear other perspectives.


----------



## waveheavy (Dec 28, 2014)

I noticed with the UAD Ampex ATR 102, it creates a type of shimmer on the highs of cymbals that nothing else I have has done. But it had to be driven pretty hard to get it. 

I demo'd the Studer but it just took up too much of my UAD Solo card. I found the Slate VTM combined with the Slate Virtual Console does plenty good enough with quite a bit less taxing on my system. 

The UAD Fatso Jr. might be a consideration for the master bus also, but it's easy to over use.

I still think the best way to get the 'analog' sound is to run through an analog piece of gear. Plus, a Great River outboard EQ will allow more boost than digital EQ plugins will.


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 28, 2014)

guydoingmusic @ Wed Dec 17 said:


> I also REALLY love the Shadow Hills comp.



guyduingmusic, that is interesting. Would you share how do you use it and what does it for you, if I may ask?


----------



## pavolbrezina (Dec 28, 2014)

I realized long ago that mastering stage is best when it is done by mastering engineer in proper mastering house. I dont even think about this stage anymore after hearing pro results.


----------

